# Gehmann archery iris



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

is this the same as the ambo adjustable iris aperture?....i have 3 of them but never had one break..how did it happen?


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

jmvargas said:


> is this the same as the ambo adjustable iris aperture?....i have 3 of them but never had one break..how did it happen?


Hi Jmvargas,

Yes, they are the same. I use it with my Shibuya ultima RC sight. They (8-32 UNC) always break just outside the aperture block of the sight. Should I use a "damper" (limb-saver) on my sight bar????

Greetz Seb.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

hi seb...i use mine on my sureloc supreme and quest-x using the fita aperture holder which is also 8-32....you can see my current set-ups in my signature but i have used them all the way up to a 40# set-up (winex limbs) with my x-factors... 

i have no limbsaver on my sights but i do use them on all my limbs...my oldest ambo is about 5 years old and has probably endured at least 25000 shots...i do have nylon washers on the aperture holder part that holds the aperture threaded part..


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I haven't noticed a problem with mine either, shooting low to mid 40's. Mine is locked on to my Sure-Loc QuestX with a steel nut one one side and the supplied aluminum knob on the other. 

Could the aperture be experiencing pressure in your case? E.g. do you keep the sight block on the sight, inside a soft case inside a backpack?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

when--for travel purposes--i take mine off the sight(but still on the aperture holder) i put it in the sureloc hard case.


----------



## FITA Freak (May 4, 2009)

never had a problem with mine after three years. try the 10/32 model


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

FITA Freak said:


> never had a problem with mine after three years. try the 10/32 model


Hello Fita Freak,

This is an option but it won't fit in the aparture block (8-32) of the shibuya ultima RC sight  My dealer offered to mount a small diameter pipe (1 inch of a broken ACE) over the tread to make the "construction" stiffer  I have installed the original shibuya sight pin, yesterday on training it shoots well. I think I go on with this setting. Thanks to all who have replied :thumbs_up

Greetz Seb.


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

*rings*

try my, fita rings , classifides


----------

